# Parler le français comme une vache espagnole



## losher

Hay una expresion equivalente en espanol por esta expresión idiomática (que quiere decir "hablar muy mal la idioma francesa")?

Dudo que se digan "hablar espanol como una vaca francesa".

Saludos,

Losher


----------



## yserien

Parler le français comme une vache espagnole es una frase empleada por los francófonos cuando alguien, español, americano etc... comete faltas en el idioma francés. ¿Es o no peyorativa ? Depende de la entonación, las circunstancias. En todo caso para un español, sobre todo al principio, la frase suele ser mal digerida.

*EDIT*
He releido mi anterior respuesta y quiero añadir que no todas las faltas que cometemos con el francés son corregidas con esa frase. (afortunadamente) pero si mantengo que la frase pertenece al acervo cultural francés.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est paraît-il une déformation de "parler français comme un _Basque _espagnol". Il y a des Basques français et des Basques espagnols. Il est naturel que les seconds parlent moins bien le français que les premiers.
Moi aussi j'aimerais bien connaître l'expression équivalente en espagnol...


----------



## yserien

Pues una frase específica,consagrada para uso cuando una persona habla mal español o comete faltas,no hay ninguna,a yo al menos no la conozco. Se puede decir, habla muy mal español,pesimamente,da pena oirle....


----------



## Danielo

Ocasionalmente se utiliza la expresión "hablar como un indio" que hace más precisamente referencia a las personas que no conjugan los verbos utilizando siempre el infinitivo.
Saludos



> C'est paraît-il une déformation de "parler français comme un _Basque _espagnol"


 
c'est vrai? je ne vois pas en tout cas pourquoi les basques espagnols devraient parler français bien ou mal.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Danielo said:


> c'est vrai? je ne vois pas en tout cas pourquoi les basques espagnols devraient parler français bien ou mal.


Une tentative d'explication ici (TLFi) :


> La loc. _parler comme une vache espagnole_ est peut-être favorisée par le bétacisme gasc. et esp. (_b_ et _v_ sont prononcés _v_ entre voy. et _b_ à l'init. après cons.) d'où corruption de _basque*_ (du lat. _vasco_): le fait que les Basques se partagent entre l'Espagne et la France et la présence à Paris au XVIIe s. de valets basques aurait entraîné la loc. _parler français comme un ou une Basque espagnol(e)_ (v. LITTRÉ, _s.v. vache_; _FEW_ t. 14, p. 105, note 4; K. BALDINGER, _Influence de la langue sur la pensée_ ds _R. Ling. rom._ t. 37, p. 251).


----------



## Danielo

Curieux. Merci Karine


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Pues una frase específica,consagrada para uso cuando una persona habla mal español o comete faltas,no hay ninguna,a yo al menos no la conozco. Se puede decir, habla muy mal español,pesimamente,da pena oirle....



sí, hay una frase específica:

*hablar como la mona*.


----------



## yserien

Pues ni "hablar como la mona ni "hablar como un indio" se emplean en español en el caso que nos ocupa. Hablar como la mona,tal vez,como cuando se dice en francés "singer" hacer monerías.
La réponse de Karine semble plausible ; de basque à vache,compte tenu de la pronnonciation de "b et v" en espagnol et gascon (??)(Je connais pas le gascon)
En tout cas Danielo,je peux t'assurer que le français est peu parlé au Pays Basque espagnol malgrè la proximité geographique, car les Pyrinées sont une barrière naturelle.

Veuillez excuser les fautes de frappe et d'ortographe.Lorsque la hâte et l'ignorance vont d'ensemble le résultat est souvent vilain à voir.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Losher*: dudo de que exista una equivalencia española a la de "parler français comme une vache espagnole". Supongo que se puede deber a que los españoles fueron menos críticos con la eventual dificultad de los franceses (u otros) en hablar el español a que lo fueron los franceses con ellos en hablar el francés.

saludos


----------



## Gévy

¿De verdad, Victor, son menos críticos? Jejejeje...

Bueno allá va una expresión española:

"Hablar un castellano macarrónico".

Besos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Gévy*, me refería a la expresión recíproca con la lengua española eventualmente aplicada a los franceses... 
Te recuerdo que _macarrónico_ se aplica en España para todas las lenguas, no solo para el español. Incluso hasta para el francés.
saludos


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Gévy*, me refería a la expresión recíproca con la lengua española eventualmente aplicada a los franceses...
> Te recuerdo que _macarrónico_ se aplica en España para todas las lenguas, no solo para el español. Incluso hasta para el francés.
> saludos


Alors pour les espagnols, c'est les italiens qui sont visés !
Víctor, justement, ce n'est pas dirigé contre les espagnols cette expression française ! Pas du tout ! Ça s'adresse à toute personne qu'on n'arrive pas bien à comprendre quelle que soit sa nationalité... Rien de personnel donc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Victor,

Pues como te dice Karine (¡hola Karine!) *Parler comme une vache espagnole* se dirige a todos los que chapurrean el idioma, no se dirige contra los Españoles en especial, más bien evitaríamos decirlo a los Españoles para que no se nos mosqueasen. No somos tan malos...

A mí siempre me resultó simpática esta expresión, más cuando descubrí que las vacas españolas no decían meuh... sino mu...

Un beso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

(ah..., je savais bien que j'allais avoir des problèmes...)
Quiérase o no, queridas damas, el origen de la frase "parler le français comme une vache espagnole" estuvo en la aguda observación francesa (la prochaine fois j'y penserai à deux fois avant de dire ce que je pense...) de que los vascos españoles hablaban mal el francés. A mi humilde entender, es que los vascos españoles en realidad hablaban el euskera (ma mère me le répétait pourtant assez: tú, cállate, niño, que en boca cerrada no entran moscas) y los franceses creían que intentaban hablar francés (aquí las vacas dirán mu, pero y los gallos en Francia que dicen cocorico en vez de kikirikí) lo cual, en realidad, denotaría, si mi teoría fuese cierta, que los franceses que eso dijeron no conocían el euskera. 
De cualquier forma (à cette heure-ci je devrais être déjà au pieu au lieu de prêcher dans le désert) voy a reproducir aquí una explicación expuesta por un ciudadano 100% francés: 

_"D'abord très amusante, cette expression apparaît dans un deuxième temps très désagréable à l'intention de nos voisins espagnols. Surtout que les espagnols ne parlent à priori pas plus mal le français que les russes, les allemands ou les mexicains. Cette expression est donc : absurde, obscure et injuste_ (et toc!)*. _D'après certaines recherches sérieuses, il apparaîtrait que cette expression aurait beaucoup évolué au fil du temps, et que sa forme d'origine serait : "parler français comme un basque l'espagnol". Cette hypothèse -véridique- nous laisse un peu sur notre faim, Paquerette et moi, mais bon, voilà, c'est comme ça, il existe donc des énigmes impossibles à résoudre._
_Mais si vous avez un avis très précis sur le sujet, n'hésitez pas à nous l'envoyer !"_

*: pido perdón, no he podido retenerme

Un regalo: la página de donde he extraído ese texto solidario 
Un beso,
Víctor


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quand ils parlent français, les Basques espagnols parlent souvent moins bien que les Basques français. Et quand ils parlent Basque, ils parlent mieux le Basque qu'un français. Ça me semble du bon sens, non ? 
Et moi qui pensais que cette expression pouvait être mal prise par les vaches...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> *A)* Quand ils parlent français, les Basques espagnols parlent souvent moins bien que les Basques français.
> *VRAI !*
> 
> *B)* Et quand ils parlent Basque, ils parlent mieux le Basque qu'un français.
> *VRAIMENT?*
> 
> Ça me semble du bon sens, non ?
> *QUOI DONC? A ou B?*
> *Si c'est A, ok. *
> *Si c'est B, même si c'était vrai, pourquoi est-ce que ça serait du bon sens? *
> 
> Et moi qui pensais que cette expression pouvait être mal prise par les vaches...
> *Par les quelles, par les espagnoles ou par les françaises?*


 
(on dort pas beaucoup ici, mais qu'est-ce qu'on rigole!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je voulais repartir de l'origine de l'expression, et dire qu'il est plus facile de concevoir qu'un Basque parle mieux basque que français et vice versa...  
Mais bon, si tu veux considérer cette expression comme "_absurde, obscure et injuste", _c'est ton droit je ne vais pas m'échiner à essayer de démontrer le contraire !  Et puis j'ai sommeil. 

P.S. : je parlais de toutes les vaches du monde !


----------



## Anthos

Una consideración a este hilo que se ha puesto calentito:
la única lengua a la que se puede aplicar el adjetivo de "*macarrónica*" en puridad es una variante burlesca del latín que se inventaron los italianos en una época jocosa (entre el siglo XV y el XVI), y que consistía en mezclar términos latinos con términos italianos a los que se les daba una supuesta terminación latina. Le llamaron a esta jerga la "maccheronea". Más tarde ocurrió algo semejante en otras lenguas (francés macarrónico -en 1537, en Francia, Antonio d'Arena escribió "Meygra entrepiza catoliqui Imperatoris", a propósito de Carlos V-, y español macarrónico, con un _Quijote _macarrónico que no tiene desperdicio: "In uno lugare manchego, pro cujus nómine non volo calentare cascos..."
Remito a http://etimologias.dechile.net/?macarro.nico Os podéis tronchar de risa.
Ah! Las vacas lo malo que tienen es que han vendido su leche a los designios de la CEE. Y están que no dicen ni mú!, ni en vasco, ni en español ni en francés.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## yserien

Yo siempre oi lo de latin macarrónico, ni francés ni ninguna otra lengua conocida,ni siquiera el italiano que por afinidad gastronómica tendria que decirse italiano macarronico.El latín macarronico hablado en sainetes,obras de teatro, juergas de estudiantes-Por cierto,tengo entendido que la mayor parte de los curas,pese a su formación académica hablan el latín bastante mal.


----------



## AGATHA2

Víctor Pérez said:


> _"_
> Un regalo: la página de donde he extraído ese texto solidario


 
Qué bonita página  ! Y que se dejen las vacas hablar lo que quieran


----------



## Danielo

Acabo de darme cuenta que en el texto de Víctor el origen de la expresión es 





> "parler français comme un basque l'espagnol".


El origen de la expresión sería entonces injusto con los vascos (o basques) presuponiendo que éstos hablan mal el español y su transformación con el tiempo injusta con los españoles y sobre todo con las pobres vacas que no saben de conflictos ni rencillas entre regionalidades y/o nacionalidades vecinas.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Depuis que ce fil est ouvert je cherche mais je ne trouve pas non plus d´expression aussi générale ou ancrée en espagnol pour qualifier les accents un peu forts ou les erreurs grammaticales ou lexicales de étrangers. Pour ces dernières l´espagnol a: _pegarle patadas al diccionario/palabrero_ (très neutre).

Mais pour les Espagnols qui se sentiraient offensés je voudrais vous faire part d´une chansonette bien sympa (populaire et infantil) que je chantais quand j´étais jeune:

(Traduction personnelle.)
C'est au pied, au pied d'une montagne Es al pie de una montaña
Qu'arrivait de Bretagne Que llegaba desde Bretaña
Un grand troupeau de boeufs, Meuh, Meuh Una gran vacada de bueyes
Et les boeufs avaient comme compagne Y los bueyes tenían por compañera
Une vache aux yeux bleus, Meuh, Meuh Una vaca de ojos azules, azules

Et les boeufs, et les boeufs, et les boeufs Y los bueyes, y los bueyes, y los bueyes
Aimaient la vache Querían la vaca
Mais la vache, mais la vache, mais la vache Pero la vaca, pero la vaca, pero la vaca
se foutait d'eux Se burlaba de ellos

Car elle aimait un taureau Porque amaba un toro
padam, pam pam
Qu'elle avait vu à Bilbao Que había visto a Bilbao
padam, pam pam
A la foire aux taureaux En la feria de ganado
Qu'il était GRAND, Qu'il était BEAU ¡Cuán alto, cuán guapo!
C'était un vrai taureau costaud OLE! Era un verdadero toro recio

Il avait un anneau Tenía un anillo
padam, pam pam
Un anneau à son naseau Un anillo en el ollar
padam, pam pam
Et la vache l'aimait tant Y la vaca lo amaba tanto
Qu'il était GRAND, Qu'il était BEAU ¡Cuán alto, cuán guapo!
C'était un vrai taureau costaud OLE! Era un verdadero toro recio

Les vaches sont des sages et se moquent pas mal  de la correction du langage  .

Au revoir, hasta luego

(P.S. Étant une comptine je crois qu´il n´y a pas de droit d´auteur qui vaille)


----------



## Danielo

Es preciosa tu canción, Cintia&Martine.
Lástima no tener la melodía para poder cantársela a mi niña.

Saludos


----------



## frangs

Parece que no existe ninguna expresión española para referirse a lo mismo. 
De todos modos en cuanto a la discusión de Víctor, Gévy y Katerine, creo que sí que es ofensiva la expresión pero evidentemente esto se produce en todos los idiomas y más entre países vecinos... ("hacer un francés", "despedirse a la francesa", "por la francesa", etc..).

En fin,


----------



## PERSEE

Danielo said:


> Ocasionalmente se utiliza la expresión "hablar como un indio" que hace más precisamente referencia a las personas que no conjugan los verbos utilizando siempre el infinitivo.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> c'est vrai? je ne vois pas en tout cas pourquoi les basques espagnols devraient parler français bien ou mal.



Des frontaliers, peut-être...


----------



## FLorencee

hola

Retomo este antiguo hilo porque vi por casualidad una serie de 3 explicaciones  para esta expresion. 
espero que sea de vuestro interés!! 


*La plus classique, mais pas forcément la bonne, vient d'une altération de 'Basque'* ("parler français comme un Basque espagnol"), car 'vasces' ou 'vasque', au XVIIe siècle, désignait un Gascon ou un Basque. Et il va de soi qu'un Basque du côté espagnol de la frontière ne parle pas bien le français, sauf s'il a été aux écoles pour l'y apprendre.

*Une autre hypothèse, pas obligatoirement la bonne non plus,* bien qu'il y soit question de bonne,* viendrait d'une altération du mot 'basse' qui désignait une servante*. On aura donc vite fait de croire qu'à l'époque, elles étaient plutôt espagnoles que portugaises et que leur maîtrise de notre langue n'était pas parfaite.
Mais ce 'basse'-là était tellement peu employé qu'il n'a pas laissé de traces sauf dans des formes régionales comme 'bassoteuse' pour "femme de ménage"[1].

Pourtant, selon Alain Rey, *la plus probable des origines viendrait d'une combinaison de choses péjoratives propres à l'époque.*
"Comme une vache" était en général, et est toujours, un terme intensif à connotation fortement négative[2]. Et, à la date d'apparition de l'expression, 'espagnol' était également un qualificatif désagréable ; on disait en effet "payer à l'espagnole" pour quelqu'un qui 'payait' en donnant des coups ou on désignait une "fanfaronnade" d'"espagnolade".
Alors la combinaison de ces deux termes, qu'on trouve dans la littérature dans l'expression "il est sorcier comme une vache espagnole" (c'est un incapable), aurait été un moyen de qualifier très négativement la manière de parler un mauvais français.

Saludos

Florence


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

FLorencee said:


> hola
> 
> Retomo este antiguo hilo porque vi por casualidad una serie de 3 explicaciones  para esta expresion.
> espero que sea de vuestro interés!!
> [...]
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Florence


Lu aussi, ici. 
(Certains commentaires sont assez drôles.  )


----------



## chics

Danielo said:


> Ocasionalmente se utiliza la expresión "*hablar como un indio*" que hace más precisamente referencia a las personas que no conjugan los verbos utilizando siempre el infinitivo.


 
Para esa tienen "*parler comme un noir*" (ya ves, nosotros, indios; ellos, negros) y también "comme un petit noir", supongo que para ser más suaves.

Salut les français! Respondo en castellano para ahorraros la broma fácil de que escibo como un indio/negro... jeje...


----------



## PERSEE

chics, estimado "señor miembro", no se dice "parler comme un noir" ni tampoco comme "un petit noir". Se dice "parler petit nègre", tal vez incluso "petit-nègre".

Lo cual me recuerda al poeta Leopold Sedar Senghor, que, según su propia expresión, hablaba "grand nègre". Él fue quien acuñó el concepto de "négritude", que en nuestros tiempos de peste políticamente correcta olería a azufre.


----------



## yserien

Y que además  fue presidente de la república africana del Senegal.....


----------



## PERSEE

yserien said:


> Y que además  fue presidente de la república africana del Senegal.....



Sí, estuve a punto de escribir presidente-poeta.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je pensais que le monstre “parler le français comme une vache espagnole »  dormait à tout jamais dans les abysses des bytes (prononcez «ba-i-t», s’il vous plaît) mais voilà que, par l’entremise de dame *Florence*, il s’est révélé qu’il ne faisait tout juste que somnoler…
Heureusement que, dans cet intérim, en prévoyance de ce qu’un jour Nessy allait montrer sa petite tête hors du lac, j’ai fait, si non pas recueil, car inexistantes, si ouvrage et construction d’expressions espagnoles réciproques avec le français. Car, mes chères dames, *Flore*, *Karine*, *Gévy* et *Martine* (*Agatha* s'en est bien tirée), les expressions ne surgissent jamais toutes seules. Quelqu’un doit leur donner un petit coup de pouce car, comme Pasteur l’avait bien prouvé -quoique avec des asticots- la génération spontanée n’existe pas. 
Aussi, je me suis fait un plaisir de créer les expressions que *losher* réclamait en ouvrant ce débat, voici maintenant 4 semaines, le 9 septembre dernier…
Étant donné que de la quantité jaillit la lumière (  ) j’invite les collègues qui, comme moi, baragouineraient le français comme « une vache espagnole », à ce qu’à leur tour ils proposent également des expressions (bien sonnantes et respectueuses, naturellement) susceptibles de combler cette lacune de la culture "universelle". Un must serait de voir ces dames, suivies éventuellement de ces messieurs, proposer également la leur. Ce serait un bon exercice d’auto flagellation, pardon …d'entraînement intellectuel  .

Mes propositions : 

"Hablar español como una vaca francesa" (ça fait mal, hein !).
“Hablar español como una pantufla francesa” 
“Hablar español como una tortilla a la francesa” 
“Hablar español como un bidé francés” 

Et j’arrête (pour l’instant) puisque j’aimerai que d’autres tentent aussi leur coup.
Sans rancune


----------



## anxa

Hola, hey estoy tratando de aprender frances , la verdad se me hace este foro una buena forma de practicar....bueno solo los saludaba ya que voy a andar por aqui muy seguido.


----------



## Nys

Hola,

Una propuesta:
Hablar espñol como Nelson Montfort  pero es muy cruel 
(es un presentador francés de programas deportivos que habla bastante bien pero muchos se burlan de él).

Bienvenida Anxa.

Saludos!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tsk... Tsk... Víctor, Víctor... 
"Hablar español como una marsellesa". ¿Tienes bastante con esta propuesta?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tsk... Tsk... Víctor, Víctor...
> "Hablar español como una marsellesa". ¿Tienes bastante con esta propuesta?


 
*Karine*, no sé si te has dado cuenta (seguro que sí) pero tu propuesta, modificándola un poco, es muy buena, en serio:
*"Hablar español como la Marsellesa"*


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

En francés se conoce la misma expresión: " le latin macaronique". Por esta mezcla de latín y de francés se dice también : "du Latin de cuisine" !


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
uniéndome a la propuesta pergeñada por Víctor, que con un acto de valor desmedido nos abre la posibilidad de introducir una nueva expresión al acervo lingüístico, retomando el divino don que en lugar paradisíaco Yahvé le ofreciera a Adán (casi gongoresco o gongorino me está saliendo, oye!), propongo una fórmula que tiene la ventaja de poder ser aplicada a cualquier tipo de nacionalidad idiomática, con lo cual no hiere en especial a nadie, al poder ser utilizada indistintamente para referirse a la disculpable falta de pericia de un hablante inexperto de sea cual sea la procedencia.

Esto es: 
*"Hablar español *(o cualquier otra lengua)* como un Erasmus recién aterriza'o"*.

Por supuesto con todos mis respetos para todos los Erasmus, entre los cuales hay estudiantes que aterrizan con un dominio de la lengua de acogida similar o superior al de los hablantes nativos (si me llueven las críticas las acepto, que algo de envidia me corroe, que en mi época no había beca Erasmus, y me he quedado ya eternamente con las ganas de andar por la Universidad de Malmö chapurreando el sueco).

Un saludo.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

Me uno también a esta clase "neologística" y pronpongo , basàndome en las rimas (un poco de poesía _tout de même) _y en el folklor ibérico:

"hablar espańol como un toro sin control"....

No me azotéis......

Saludos

FLorence


----------



## ratona!84

JAJAJAJJAJJAJAJA
La mejor de todas la de los erasmus!!!! 
Aujourd'hui, je parle le français comme une Erasmus récemment arrivée...


----------

